# 2004 Nissan Maxima Front Passenger Window Not responding.



## firetoflames (Nov 23, 2013)

I just picked up a 2004 Nissan Maxima however the Front passenger side window isn't responding. it's stuck on the down position. either the driver switch nor passenger switch work. one thing i did notice that on the window switches on the driver side window have small lights and the one for the front passger window is the only one on. does that mean anything? what could be the problem?


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

Could be a bad master switch, a bad window motor, a wiring issue... If you have a multimeter and are capable of doing circuit checks, you best bet would be to download a factory service manual for your vehicle and go through the diagnostic procedure listed for your symptoms.


----------

